# Rhinebeck NY swap meet 5/15-5/16



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

On may 15 and the 16 at the Dutchess county fair grounds there will be a L&G swap meet.

http://www.dutchessfair.com


With anyluck I will be going one of the days. Kinda nice that it is only about 30min from my house


----------

